# UCLA undergrad questions :)



## chiyochan (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi,
I'm a junior in high school right now and after flipping through about 19 pages of this forum I still have a lot of questions so please bear with me! 

1. So for the UCLA TFT undergrad program, what would a student do after doing 2 years of the GE courses but not making it into the film school. - so basically what happens to all of those people not in those 25 selected 

2. Also, when you apply for the UCLA undergrad as a senior in high school, is there somewhere to check that you'd like to be on the film track? If so, as a sophomore in UCLA (assuming I'd made it) would you have to reapply for TFT with the whole writing clips and letters of recommendation again? (i'm saying again since you had to do that in the first place applying as a senior)

3. Would taking summer courses at TFT during my freshmen summer help my chances to make it into the TFT program as an upperclassman?

These are all the questions I could think of at the moment. Thanks if anybody answers!


----------



## airborne911 (Mar 25, 2009)

1) You'll have to select a new major, continue in the major you got in with (if you weren't undeclared), or apply as a transfer to other schools. Also, they only take 15 internal transfers, not 25.

2) You are not allowed to apply to TFT as a high school senior. I believe you would have to apply to UCLA as undeclared or some other major. Communications or English (Creative Writing) would be good choices. All internal UCLA applicants to the film program must submit the same application packet as transfer students. Internal transfers apply in April, at the end of their Sophomore year. The only difference is that you don't fill out another UC application.

3) Yes and no. If you're talented and impress the instructors, you may be able to get Letters of Recommendation from them. If you don't impress them, and one of them happens to end up on the Admissions Committee, it may backfire.

A lot of people go the community college route to knock out their GE courses, and then apply to film school. UCLA is hyper-competitive, and you really do want to have other options just in case you don't make it.


----------



## OjasDesai (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey airborne. I have a question. So if I dont get into TFT as a transfer student can I still apply to UCLA as a different major or do I have to wait another year before I can apply


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 28, 2009)

gotta wait another year. they dont let you put down an alt. major or your film app is dq'ed. gotta love the education system...no?


----------

